# Handtools



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Have searched grotbay and the big river in South America - no luck so far. This file is for fine work with wood, (clock cabinets in my case), and the triangular file is removable. Replacements have double-sided tape, and they are simply stuck on. I find the finger loop most comfortable and good for control. Problem is, this is the last one, and is wearing fast. Anyone know a source of stick-on files please...?



















About 190mm long.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dobra,

Do you have the brand or model name etc?

Tar

Bry


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes Bry - forgot, it is a Sandvik 402 with a bigger number 285

In tiny print - Abrader Fine 285 points/cm and four other languages. I have Googled Sanvik, but they are a big Swedish company....

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You should send Sandvik an email Mike IMHO if they're a good firm they'll have good customer services might also be worth contacting *Bahco*!


----------

